# Steel City 14" Granite Top Bandsaw



## affyx

Nice!


----------



## CharlieM1958

You're just rubbing it in!


----------



## TomFran

Congratulations, Gary, on being the fortunate one the get this great saw! This is a real beauty.


----------



## boboswin

Nice score Gary.
It looks well made and carefully fitted. You will enjoy that tools for many moons.

Bob


----------



## Chipncut

*Congratulations Gary!*

A great prize, now I'll have something to compare features with my Rikon.


----------



## Dominic

Thanks for the information. I love the saw and this my just push me into buying this one. I would also purchase the riser as you have. Very nice review. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## RCT

Hi Gary
What is "The 2008 Winter Challenge" I guess I should know but I don't.
Thanks RC


----------



## GaryK

RC - you can read about it here:

http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2008

I hope that there is a Summer Challange 2008 coming up.


----------



## sharad

A nice review with ample pictures.
Sharad


----------



## JohnGray

Nice review and great looking saw.


----------



## MsDebbieP

great review.. learned a few things re: bandsaws!

Congrats.. what a prize.. what a prize!!!


----------



## pjaromin

Excellent review, Gary. Thanks for sharing your prize, even "virtually" Enjoy it, you've earned it.


----------



## juniorjock

Congratulations.


----------



## GaryK

Someone asked me if there were any real advantages of the granite top.

It won't rust.
It won't warp.
The bottom surface is flat allowing you to use any type of clamps. Try putting a clamp on a cast iron top with all the webs and ribs under it and you will know what I mean.
You can also use it for anything that requires a dead flat surface.

That's all that I can think of for now.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

congratulations that looks like a really nice band saw. the granite top is cool how it has all those things that make it better. also it absorbs vibration. and it makes it look cool. congrats on the saw and great review.


----------



## mrtrim

well you earned it my friend ! sounds like a great saw , hope it gives you many years of service ! well done


----------



## croessler

I'm in love!... with the saw that is.


----------



## gizmodyne

Very cool. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review Gary and Congratulations. The last thing that I won was a turtle, when I was in about 6th grade. Never won anything nearly that nice - happy for you, and hope you enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Blake

So so cool! Congrats. You earned it.


----------



## Davedust

Sweet, this is in the running for next big buy. Any problems with chipping of the garnet? Its amazing how the people that actually use the tools review them and what we find, versus what the advertising pushes


----------



## jockmike2

Very nice Gary, You are the man. That is one nice saw. WOW! mike


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Congrats again…you deserved the win with that amazing box. I have to say thanks for this awesome review. Obviously, you were thinking about it before you even cut the tape on the boxes. It's great that you take us through the whole process with lots of great pictures. You have definitely made up my mind…I want one of these!


----------



## ND2ELK

Congratulations Gary. Looks like a great saw. I am going to have to buy a band saw for my shop and will be interested in what you think of this saw after using it a while. What was your winning project?

Tom


----------



## dalec

Congrats Gary!

Thanks for sharing your prize with us with the assembly process, riser installation and performance of your new tool.

Dalec


----------



## sbryan55

Gary,

Thanks for the review. I thought about one of these especially with regards to the granite top but couldn't talk myself out of moving away from the Powermatic line. If I had a review like this available at the time I probably would have made the switch since it appears as if your saw has all the amenities that the Powermatic does.

Does the saw have a dust collection port?


----------



## Karson

Gary great review and a nice set of pictures. I'm glad that it is working out great.


----------



## GaryK

Scott - Yes id does have a 4" dust port on the back. I forgot to mention that. I will update my section on features. Thanks


----------



## rikkor

Great review from a well deserving winner of the contest. That is a sweet resaw set-up.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

after reading this review a couple of times and speaking with Marc about how he got his sponsors i think I'll try them also. it looks like a great brand and there are so many questions about the brand. maybe i can convince them that i can introduce their brand to the woodworking community and their sales will increase. again congrats on the saw and enjoy it. i can't wait until you post some projects that you did on this bandsaw. thanks for the post.


----------



## grovemadman

I have heard some good things about this company, especially the service. From the reviews I've read about other tools in the Steelcity line up they compare well with Delta and as I mentioned better service. Anyway you look at it they are nice tools and even more so as a prize. Congrats Gary!


----------



## pashley

What, no diamond blade?


----------



## gator9t9

Really nice review ….Yes you earned that prize.
Thanks


----------



## azwoodman

This review really helps! I am in the process of researching which bandsaw will do the trick for me (features/cost) and I have heard great things about the Steel City lineup. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## BTKS

GaryK, just added the 6in riser to my SC 50100G. Wow, I really like it. I picked mine up last December and used as is until I dulled the original blade then added the block. I put a Carter 5tpi 1/2 in blade in and re-sawed some cotton wood. Cut like a dream.
When you use the post, where do you position the apex of the curve in relation to the lead edge of the blade? I tried aligning the two and it worked okay, just didn't know if there were any pointers to getting the most out of this set-up. Do you re-saw at 1500 or 3000. I've only set it at the lower speed because I'm not overly experienced with the bandsaw and I think I am a little less likely to kink or break a blade at lower speed.
Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, BTKS


----------



## BTKS

Just tried Oak, about 7 to 71/2 across. Cut like a dream on slow speed. Good finish, would be better if I practiced and maintained a steady feed rate. BTKS


----------



## stud

Gary:
I recently purchased the 14" deluxe granite saw and It comes exactly as you showed in your picture. I put it together and it looks great. Because I have never used a bandsaw before, I struggle with the blade tension. The manual says to align the red mark on the spring with the inch mark of the saw blade width. I have no red mark but I read to make 'er tight. The blade will more than likely take it. None the less, congrats on the saw and enjoy and to anyone else out there, let me know your thoughts on blade tension.


----------



## GaryK

The "red mark" is a small red washer under the spring and above the part that applies pressure to the spring.
If yours is missing then look at the picture here to see where is should go. Just line up the botom of the spring to your blade width. The tension lever has to be applying pressure when you are setting the tension.

Here I have mine set to use a 3/4" blade.

.
.


----------



## stud

Thanks Gary. I'll be in the shop tomorrow to check that out.


----------



## bigike

sweet saw i think i might get the jet model with the riser block built in cuz when u put in the riser seperate the saw looses its riggidity if thats how u spell it i just dont like the color cuz i have a delta saw and its grey the jet is white i need my tools to match u know but the steel city is nice too i was gonna get their saw before i got the delta.


----------



## azor

Gary, how is the supplied light working out for you? I added the riser block and cant seem to find a position where the light does not create a shadow on the work piece and blade when the red guard is in place. Do you have another solution for this?

Thanks, Dick


----------



## a1Jim

I hope it gives you great service Gary


----------



## GaryK

azor - I haven't had any problems with it.

You could try removing the screw that holds in it and flip it upside down and re-attach it.
That would get it lower to the table.

Good Luck


----------



## azor

Gary,

I had tried that, but it wasn't any better with that red guard in place. I tried moving the lamp to several positions and still the shadow. I may have try another side light so I can see what the blade is doing. This is mostly a problem when cutting material 4/4 or less thick which I do a lot.


----------



## SapeleSteve

Hi Gary: Congrats!! Very nice looking bandsaw! I will preface this by stating that I do not & never have owned a bandsaw but am considering purchasing one in the near future. OK, now for the stupid question: What is a "riser" & what does it look like? Where does it go in respect to the saw & what is the advantage of installing one? I am curious as to why a band saw would not automatically come with the riser if it's so useful to the operation of the saw? Did you install the light to the Off/On switch in order to circumvent having to plug it into a wall outlet? If so, how difficult was it to hook up? Just curious…..Thanks, Steve


----------



## GaryK

Steve,

This is a riser: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/259

It gives you the ability to cut something 12" vs 6" tall. Why not standard? They can make more money selling it that way? Not everybody needs it.

The light is wired to the power side of the OFF/ON switch. You can turn the light on without the saw being on. Very simple to do.

Good luck


----------



## flybowman

Gary, I realize this is an old post, but I am looking at a used 50100, how do you like it. Is it still running well. would you recommend buying one. Thanks, Mike


----------



## GaryK

It's still going strong.


----------



## CraigR1

Hey Gary Just wandering after all this time if it is still going good


----------



## GaryK

Still going strong! I basically have it always set with a 3/4" woodslicer blade for resawing.

I use my Delta for everything else.


----------



## CraigR1

Anyone know where I can get a replacement tension quick release handle? Thanks


----------

